# Acepromazine for Potbelly pig hoof trim?



## Ellie May (Jul 18, 2018)

In the past I have trimmed my pigs hooves, using the "pig anesthetizing" technique I found on Youtube (belly rubs and gentle foot handling, worked great!) but he's gotten crankier lately, maybe because last time I did have my blacksmith do it. That was pretty traumatic for him, as he had to be flipped and of course screamed like he was being slaughtered. Anyway, he's not too fond of the idea now and am wondering if anyone has any experience with using Ace on pigs, dosage etc. Would be given orally, not injected.


----------



## Hlail (Aug 6, 2018)

Are you familiar with pigs? Well specifically pregnant pigs? If so I have a question for you pertaining my “pregnant pig”.


----------

